# Patio/Porch



## BoBoBoyd (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it would be cool to have a patio that comes out of the back service door of my garage. I don't like people smoking cigarettes in there at my parties so having a nice patio for people to sit down on with a 'butt bucket' and a couple plants may be in the works.

Do any of you guys here have a patio/porch off your garage? Any pics?


----------



## Animal (Sep 26, 2008)

Mine is 8 feet out and runs the entire length of the garage. I have some seating there and stick the quad there when it needs a bath.
Also have some plants along the edge to separate it from the lawn, gives it a closed in feeling.
Then connected to that is the screen porch open to the house, shares the same roof line.


----------



## mystery (Sep 26, 2008)

Why not just use lawn chairs


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 28, 2008)

I have 400 sq ft of deck off the back of my garage/workshop. Very nice to have for multiple reasons.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 28, 2008)

Tell them that if you see them smoking, you'll assume they're on fire, and put them out with the garden hose.

I've never felt the need for a patio on a garage, so no, don't have any pics.

--Bushytails


----------



## Rumur (Sep 29, 2008)

mystery said:


> Why not just use lawn chairs



I think they want more than just unfolding a couple of lawn chairs outside their garage. An outside escape is always cool.


----------

